# Visa run to oman



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the visarun works? Do I have to stay until the next day...do I have to pay for the vissa etc


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

you dont need to stay... you can go to oman border and just get your visa. entry and exit stamp at the same counter.. and back to uae... 

I think oman visa fees is 60AED.... 

last month i was there with a friend of mine....


----------

